# hello my first  custom



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 28, 2015)

custom  corvette need to put the head light pon  yet  chucksoldbikes on the cabe


----------



## Honestherman (Jan 29, 2015)

Now that's really some Custom bike. I like the custom anti theft device too.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice!
I don't have the skill sets, the stamina, or the vision for something like this.
Chris


----------



## mike j (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't sell yourself short Chris. Getting onto the Custom bicycles page is the first step.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 30, 2015)

well it   is just a  corvette  bike  i am  75 and that    what i came  up  with  maby something  else later on   started on  an  evens  but not   done  yet   ill  show it  though    chucksoldbikes  on the cabe or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## schwinnspastic (Jan 30, 2015)

Chrome don't get ya home but it sure looks nice with black paint ! A classic Schwinn for sure and one of my favorite bikes !
Mark


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks good for a starter


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

I think it looks cool! Keep it up!


----------

